
Ask HN: What was the last 'easy' thing you did, and why was it hard? - Azkar
Every time I&#x27;ve thought a task to be easy, it always has some sort of hidden complexity that I didn&#x27;t think about.
======
AnimalMuppet
Many years ago, I worked with a guy who was fond of saying "If it were easy,
they'd hire high school kids to do it." I realized that the corollary was "And
they'd pay them minimum wage."

The stuff we do is hard. Even the "easy" stuff is often hard. Don't expect
that "easy" means it's easy.

~~~
Azkar
That's kind of the spirit of this question. Things like dates are really hard,
but because we use them every day they seem 'easy'

------
asimuvPR
A robot that would navigate my little workshop. The idea was simple: just have
it use some sensors to map the room and items located on the floor. It all
started very simple but grew complicated when the layout and type if things
located on the floor changed. At one instance I had a stack of one gallon
water containers. It confused the simple robot into a little cute side-to-side
dance because it could not figure out what to do. I tried to solve that
problem but realized that it would require more hardware than I thought
(specially a lidar). The robot was dismantled to build others.

------
blackflame7000
Pretty much any multi-threaded application always seems to belie its true
complexity

